# Shinemore?



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Do anyone know if Shinemore is still breeding? I've tried going to her site but it no longer exists? Anyone has any clue or information?

Thanks,
Kimmie


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

I was looking at the pictures last week, I just tried odd. Maybe they didn't pay their domain fees.

Check them out on FB.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> I was looking at the pictures last week, I just tried odd. Maybe they didn't pay their domain fees.
> 
> Check them out on FB.


I tried searching for them on FB as well just now..and there are no results either. Can you find them on FB?


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

OhDORA said:


> I tried searching for them on FB as well just now..and there are no results either. Can you find them on FB?


 lol yeah, the site seems to be down- still. I chat with her often on IMs and yes she still breeds. If you are still interested in them for future puppies, or have any questions about her and her puppies, you can PM me..!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

No I thought that an OP had mentioned in a previous post. Sorry. Maybe search the forum for a discussion or contact info. I saw anyway that you are looking at BA. 

My next will be a Chrisman or a rescue. I have a Tajon coming March 22.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> No I thought that an OP had mentioned in a previous post. Sorry. Maybe search the forum for a discussion or contact info. I saw anyway that you are looking at BA.
> 
> My next will be a Chrisman or a rescue. I have a Tajon coming March 22.


Congrats on your Tajon, lucky you, they are lovely. :wub:


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> No I thought that an OP had mentioned in a previous post. Sorry. Maybe search the forum for a discussion or contact info. I saw anyway that you are looking at BA.
> 
> My next will be a Chrisman or a rescue. I have a Tajon coming March 22.


Yes, my heart is set on Bonnie...but I wanted to get in touch with shinemore/sunnydale as well just in case...as I will be traveling to Korea for vacation next year anyways..so I thought it wouldn't hurt  

Congrats on your Tajon baby...you must be so excited!! :aktion033:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

OhDORA said:


> Yes, my heart is set on Bonnie...but I wanted to get in touch with shinemore/sunnydale as well just in case...as I will be traveling to Korea for vacation next year anyways..so I thought it wouldn't hurt
> 
> Congrats on your Tajon baby...you must be so excited!! :aktion033:


Thanks, yes I lost Sparkle a month ago. I hope this help.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry Jeanne, I didn't realize you had lost your sweet Sparkle.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> I am so sorry Jeanne, I didn't realize you had lost your sweet Sparkle.



Thanks....been hard. Miss her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so sorry to see that Sparkle had passed away since I was not aware.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I was so sorry to see that Sparkle had passed away since I was not aware.


Thanks yes, she took ill and became paralyzed out of the blue. She was only 11. Though she was my second Malt, she IT for me.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Jeanne,

you and I have been communicating in private, but
Many people don't know that you lost Sparkle, so if it helps you, perhaps you can talk
about Sparkle and tell all of us what exactly happened.

I always find it helpful to talk about the fluff who departed.

:heart:


----------

